# Am I going totally crazy?????



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I know as we all do, I have many projects going. But, I am having this major urge to learn how to smock. The ladies at the fabric store say I am NUTS! :TFH:They wouldn't even try... I want to learn everything and try everything and do it all! Also, it might have something to do with the fact that I became a Grandmother for the first time:dance:... She is so beautiful and I can just picture all this wonderful smocking on a dress or bonnet for her. Anyone smock and if so was it hard to learn? Is it super time consuming? so am I crazy????????????? Any good sites to learn from?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the same notion about needle turn applicate. Just want to learn how to this year. Oh, what in the heck am I thinking?! 15 UFO's are waiting for their turn to see the light. 23 projects in large shoebox containers with ideas and fabric for their turn to. Agh! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pets - I've not done it in a long time but I do American type of smoking and English type of smocking. Loved it. Might have to do it again.

American = dots and you stitch and pull it together at the time of stitiching the design.

English = run threads thru the fabric and pull it together, then embroidery the smoking on the top of the pulled up stitches.

Have you been looking at the smocking plates?
Lots of really neat stuff.
NOt really any harder than medium hard cross stitching.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Hummm.... thank you! I have no problems with needle working or cross stitching so maybe I should go for it... I purchased a pattern and it actually has the smocking instructions in it. For a christening gown. It has dots. But, reading it I thought I was out of my mind trying... Maybe I just need to bite the bullet! 
Angie, what is a smocking plate?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

usually a card that shows the finished photo of the design


then further down it has the diagram of where to do what color and what stitches.
http://www.smockingstore.com/smockingplates.html

This site I just found has some examples to spur your interests on... :dance:

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

PETSNEGGS, it's lots of fun smocking! I also bought a commercial pattern and ironed on the dots and smocked that way. When I tried to wash out the dots, they wouldn't come out. I used ten different methods, including Fels Naptha soap and graffiti remover. All of my work (and my fabric) was ruined by not being able to wash out the transfer dots. I recommend you have your fabric pleated by a machine -- smocking stores offer this service and they will charge you for it. If you enjoy smocking and do enough of it, you might decide to buy your own pleater. There are several SAGA (Smocking Arts Guild of America) chapters in your state, if you want to join.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a little white, hand smocked gown that I won at a Le Leche League conference silent auction. I brought you youngest DD home in it from the hospital. I kept it to pass on. I've always wanted to leearn to do it. Angie, you're enabling again. LOL


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Elocn, thank you for the info... Wow I would be so upset about that happening after all that work... I will check into the Guild. I have to check into a pleater.. I wonder if my machine will take one... So much great things to do and learn... 
Angie, that site was WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw so many things I would love to do for my Grandbaby.... 
Sancraft, what a beautiful keepsake. I'm sure it means so much to you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.smockingstore.com/pleaters.html#pleaters

Pets - check out the above link.. it will explain the pleaters and show some of them. The are a standalone piece of equipment, not an attachment to a sewing machine.

Angie


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2007)

I do a lot of heirloom sewing and embroidery and absolutely love smocking. I found a great deal on ebay for my smocking pleater and I wouldn't trade it for the world. You'll find a zillion things to use it on, from making gathers in smocked gowns and other garments to using it for making perfectly gathered pillow shams. 

It's so much faster than using the dots then gathering the stitches. I have 2 recommendations for you... one is to take a class if you can find one. There are a lot of little weird tips and tricks that take a lot of time and tears to figure out on your own. The other is to find either a pre-gathered 'blank' item (check ebay http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=ready+to+smock&category0= ) or get your fabric smocked for you by your local heirloom sewing/couture sewing store. They usually only charge a nominal fee and you bypass the frustration of getting the fabric to feed evenly into the smocking pleater (which does take some practice).

I love love love smocking and heartily recommend it to anyone. I have a bunch of smocked clothing for myself even and always get comments anytime I wear anything with smocking on it =) 

Here is a dress with smocking at the waist which I made for my niece... Unfortunately, the smocking wasn't ON the dress when the pictures were taken, but you can see the gathers and the extra thread from the smocking pleater in the pics.

If I can help at all, just ask away ^^ I vote a big YES, try smocking, you'll love it!

Annie in Norway


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

PETSNEGGS, the smocking pleater is NOT an attachment you plug into your sewing machine. They cost over $100. Most of them do not have a motor, although someone has invented a motor for one. I don't know of anyone who uses a motorized one. Yes, I was heartsick when all my hours and hours of work and fabric were ruined because the dots wouldn't wash out. That was 10 or so years ago. Since then we have gotten the computer and now from time to time I read on sewing and smocking sites about women who can't get the dots washed out of their fabric either. 

Here is a good site for people who like to smock and make heirloom clothes for children:
http://forums.delphiforums.com/Heirloom


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Delirium, I would love to see any photos you have of things you have smocked for yourself! We don't see very many smocked things for adults. I have made several nightgowns for women, but I have only photo of one of the nightgowns.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What gets me is I live in the outskirts of the town where Martha PUllins lives - the Sew Beautiful lady, and the French Hand Sewing by machine fame.
http://www.sewbeautifulmag.com/

I need to see about one of her heirloom classes one day.

She uses smocking a lot also.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, thanks so much evryone... I would have drove myself crazy looking for a pleating foot...LOL.... well, maybe if I keep my eyes open I can find one that someone is getting rid of cheap... you know those "it was my Mom or grandmom's and I have no idea what to do with it" type of deals... I will also ask around at some of the local Mom and Pop fabric stores here for anyone that does it... I really want to learn more than ever now. You all got me so excited about it...


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I would hold off buying a pleater until you have smocked something, just to make sure you like it. I DO like it -- it seems relaxing to do it and it turns out so pretty. I looked for a long time in the local newspaper for a used pleater and never saw a single one. Sometimes you do see them for sale on e-bay.


----------

